
AI Portraits - willyyr
https://aiportraits.com/
======
probst
In case you want to sign-up and cannot get the client side validation to
accept your password: they apply email validation to the passwords. You'll
have to make up a password that's also a valid email address. In other words,
something like: aBqwdHkjh@oqwIrd.com

~~~
metahost
Why are they doing that?

~~~
dvh
Copy paste programming

------
DanielleMolloy
Attach this to one of these Chinese oil painting factories:
[https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-
village-60-wor...](https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-
village-60-worlds-paintings-future-jeopardy)

~~~
chrischen
Many of the Chinese factories are available to order from on
[https://www.Instapainting.com](https://www.Instapainting.com) (I'm the
founder).

------
Balgair
Combine with
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/) to
have some fun, without having to upload a 'real' photo

------
nkcmr
So, I should upload a picture of my face to some random website/app to let it
do something silly with my face and just let them have a picture of my face?

Didn’t the FaceApp incident _just_ happen? What’s the privacy policy for this
website?

~~~
nmeofthestate
Friendly warning: people can see your face when you leave the house.

~~~
stronglikedan
Yeah, but it's not like myriad cameras are recording their face and storing it
for posterity whenever they leave the house! /s

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Depends on where you live. Where I live, I know for a fact they have less than
1TB of storage for 1000 cameras, and law enforcement usually fights the city
to get images of incidents, because they don't live over a day due to storage
shortage.

~~~
o-__-o
Let me tell you a story from about 10 years ago. I was working for the DOJ and
was invited to one of their secure datacenter (I was cleared). As we are
walking through hallways, we sometimes had to cross through rooms of racks of
servers to get to other server rooms. As we walked through past these racks of
servers, I noticed they all said EMC on the cages. My coworker points out each
room we walk through is housing storage and measuring a single server room
alone, you'd find they were pushing a few petabytes. Just imagine what their
storage solution looks like now. Thats just the DOJ.

Another story.. 15 years ago, not many people had a digital camera. Almost
overnight, everyone and their mom had a digital camera. My dog has a camera.

If you think your image is not captured and stored somewhere for a near
indefinite period of time, then you are just fooling yourself. 1984 came and
went and we didn't even notice we're living a brave new world now

~~~
ben_w
I can simultaneously believe both you and dr_zoidberg, just as I can believe
the homophobic totalitarian dictatorships of the Soviet Union were
simultaneous with the 60s summer of love and Denmark decriminalising _all_
pornography. They did say it “depends on where you live”.

------
Waterluvian
Does AI image generation struggle with high resolutions or is that just a
choice for web friendliness?

I was thinking maybe the limited resolution of these tools is to hide
blemishes. I'd really like ultra high resolution versions of some of these.

~~~
yeldarb
Traditionally, GANs have. It wasn’t really possible to make high quality, high
resolution GAN output until ~last year when researchers discovered how to
progressively grow them from smaller resolution ones.

[https://towardsdatascience.com/progan-how-nvidia-
generated-i...](https://towardsdatascience.com/progan-how-nvidia-generated-
images-of-unprecedented-quality-51c98ec2cbd2)

------
V-2
It's down now.

~~~
CodeBiscuit
getting the old HN hug-of-death atm

~~~
CodiePetersen
Well this was also on MIT's The Download. So I think more than just HN crashed
it.

~~~
Rerarom
Also I saw it on The Verge

------
mkl
The "How", "Why", and "Who" links aren't working for me. Are they working for
anyone else?

~~~
chrischen
The whole site seems to be down for me right now. EDIT: Just really slow.
Seems to be overloaded.

~~~
oneinfiniteloop
Now its returning 404

------
skilled
Some of the pics I uploaded actually came out looking pretty rad. Would
definitely find a use for them somewhere.

------
mellosouls
They are clearly having traffic issues at the mo, maybe HN and other related
raised visibility.

------
tarcyanm
The wispy, near transparent spectacles in some of them are a bit of a give
away...

------
CTrom
When hacker news traffic DDoS's your site

------
runxel
Got to much attention.

Site's down now...

------
leanthonyrn
JavaScript version?

------
m4r
Open dev tools and select networking - this page performs so many concurrent
requests to load images, it will never work on medicore connection using
mobile device. It even fetches/tries to renders one that are 404.

~~~
shusson
It's not that bad. The images are ~20kb each and it fetches ~10 images on the
landing page. If I throttle the network to Fast 3G in chrome, the whole site
takes about 10 seconds to load.

~~~
m4r
So it's 10 seconds for 200kb? From my perspective its unacceptable, if your
service is working with images, at least present them properly.

Also, it loads more than 10 when you start scrolling.

~~~
dymk
Why does every thread have to have the same pithy, cheap, criticizing comment
about page load speed?

It’s demoing a GAN, not a shiny “blazing fast” web framework. They whipped
this web frontend up in a day probably. It’s not supposed to be optimized for
your 3G phone.

